
Youth e-cig bans lead to increased traditional cigarette smoking [pdf] - UlyssesSKrunk
http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/afriedman/files/how_do_electronic_cigarettes_affect_adolescent_smoking_circulate_0.pdf
======
UlyssesSKrunk
For simplicity, the summary of the important aspect is "synthetic control
analyses consider how state bans on e-cigarette sales to minors influence teen
smoking rates. These bans yield a statistically significant 1.0 percentage
point increase in recent smoking in this age group, relative to states without
such bans."

This same author released a similarly titled paper 2 weeks ago, but that is
behind a paywall so I have linked to this one instead from 6 months ago. This
paper contains the same important implications that the recent one does,
though because I do not have access to the new paper I am unsure of what
exactly is different.

New paper here for the curious:

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167629615...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167629615001150)

